# The New Road - A Fresh Start



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi all

As some may be aware there was some controversy recently but i am not going to mention anything about that and would prefer if others keep it out of here.

I am making a start for my off season to put on size for next years ukbff shows hoping to compete at around 75kg in either the classic or under 80kg class, currently i am weighing 71.9kg at the ukbff bedford show i was 70.7kg so 6kg under weight for my height in the classic class.

I am aiming for next years ukbff shows now, just switched my training split up as follows

Back Rear Delts

Shoulders Traps

Chest

Arms Rear Delts

Legs

i train no more than 2 days consecutively and am now focusing on my diet for the offseason using my experience as a personal trainer and also my nutritional qualification to full effect, doing my own research as i go along.

I am just giving a brief intro at the moment into my training but it will be recorded as i go along, i am very busy working as a personal trainer and also a full time job in sales. There is a few things in the pipeline which i will be able to explain more from opportunities coming up as i go along which could take this journal in many different directions

I have my first workout tomorrow night which will be shoulders and traps and will record as necessary, i am spending about 3-4weeks not focusing on what weight i use and going from instinct in the gym before i start to record the weights and progression so it will be reps and sets not weights that will be recorded in the journal.

hope you enjoy my NEW ROAD to the UKBFF shows

Ollie


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Good luck Ollie, everyone deserves a second chance mate! :thumb:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Cheers I dnt know if I should put my before and after pics on here everyone will no doubt start moaning again my fault I know but onwards and upwards


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

good luck mate


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Cheers Scott, I've got so much drive now for the shows next year, focus is through the roof it's crazy! Getting such nice DOMS following my workouts each time and strength increasing by the session lovely jubbly


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good to see you are now following the correct path.

All the best


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Cheers Chris.....not for just that post but for kicking my fatty glutes back onto the correct path


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Anyone ever felt after doing cardio every morning and night and hating it for the show that ya find it hard to stop when it comes to the off season? Lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I dont think people care too much dude, just need to be honest. I take it your going the assisted route now (UKBFF) so fair play. Good luck with the bulking and might even see you on stage next year


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

i still do cario 5 days a week mate. Gives me some time to myself before the world gets ups


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

im going down the ukbff pathway mate, need to put on the size

scott i have been doing cardio nearly everyday the past year its crazy how addicted you are to it when you dont have t actually do it! i tell others not to do it offseason as much so its a shock when your body does it for diet but its hard practicing what you preach

KJW....Thanks


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

off for shoulders now, want to focus on compund work and hit the medial delts as much as possible i have little techniques that see to allow me to focus more on certain areas of each head which is great when getting the pump in there

lets see what the session brings


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Right I done me shoulders

Didn't count sets went with instinctive training as I said for a couple of weeks listening to my body after over a year of following heavy/vol/heavy/pre ex/heavy etc rotation

It feels great switching my training up I'm loving the new found pumps I'm getting rather than doing body over 3sessions I'm doing it over 5 allowing me to hit weaker body parts with more sets and overall intensity warming them up and breaking down the tissue then allowing a longer time for growth between sessions

Anywayssssss

Done

Shoulder press seated with db's

Seated lag raises

Upright row

Cable front raises

Cable lat raises

Then a couple sets of calves

Left traps out as they are sore from Sunday still and a connective tissue massage on them last night

Can't wait for y next session now chest on Thursday


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

OJay said:


> im going down the ukbff pathway mate, need to put on the size
> 
> scott i have been doing cardio nearly everyday the past year its crazy how addicted you are to it when you dont have t actually do it! i tell others not to do it offseason as much so its a shock when your body does it for diet but its hard practicing what you preach
> 
> KJW....Thanks


I know what your saying about the shock value mate but that time when no one up is just great:bounce:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

It's great I know and one reason I feel addicted to it lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Just finished chest and calves

Good pump in chest really trying to focus on the incline work to get some sort of upper chest thickness into my physique

Inc bench

Inc db bench

Inc flyes

Low pulley crossovers

Fst 7 on the machine press

The. Standing and seated calf raises

Feel as though my strength hasn't recovered from the show prep where it didn't drop significantly but I'm struggling on stupid low weights, still getting the pumped up chest but can't get heavy

Going to up cals again today try and get closer to the 2500 from the start of the contest preparation diet at the moment only managed to get it to about 2150 which is **** pore! Just feel so stuffed if upp too much at once


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Forgot to say also added my bcaa tabs which I dropped halfway during prep, these seem to help me' with my recovery so all positive fingers crossed


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

what dont kill ya makes ya stronger  lol

im on the right track now though watch me


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

cheer by the way for the good luck


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

cooked up arms and rear delts today

lovely pump, forgot what its like to train arms together

really focused on triceps contractions, my tris are so weak! lol

close grip bench

ez skulls slight incline

rope pushdowns fst 7

barbell 21s

hammer curls

rear delt machine

lovely jubbly

did try dy nox but i didnt have no protein shake beforehand with it so cant really give it a fair review yet but was focused just felt real hungry during the workout! lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

done legs this morning

started with squats, not to complete failure but technical failure, no belt, finished with a high rep very deep set which was lovely

then leg press 3 failure sets

walking lunges, 2 failure sets

lying leg curls 3failure sets

calf raises, standing my own preexhaust routine which is lovely for the burn

then a couple sets of adductor work to work on weak adductor which is hampering my posture in the muscular kinetic chain

going to have my first cheat meal today since day after my show, need to get my head around putting on fat, i worked hard to get nice and low for the show and now the off season has started its that head f**k about putting on a little fat to grow and what calories i shall be going up to.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Was supposed to hit back today but it's slightly sore from the leg work stabilisation yesterday so moved it to tomorrow and trained shoulders instead

Military press smashed the sets got a pump I don't usually get on these

Upright row 4sets

LeAning lateral raises 3sets

Normal pay raises 2sets

Shrugs in smith to front 4sets nice and heavy lower reps


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

what cheat meal did you have buddy?

Ps I have an xl flex lewis t shirt if you want it?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

how much mate?

errrr i made peanut butter cookies

cajun chicken not weighed out, bread with choc spread nd banana, ben n jerrys, a jar of peanut butter and a few rice cakes i think thats about it mayve been a few more things...STUFFED


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

If you want it bugger all. Its xl.

I find i cant eat as much now as I used to which is good lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I had to spread it throughout the afternoon wouldve usually been able to have it all at once before dieting, it changes your stomach capacity contest dieting I think! For the better obviously!

Would love it mate thanks! you got my address?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Sorry mate have lost your address.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Check ya pm mate it's on it's way


----------



## 1000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Will be interesting to see how this goes for you.

Did you choose UKBBF or did it choose you?!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

1ManRiot said:


> Did you choose UKBBF or did it choose you?!


Regardless,time to let the lad get on with things and give the jibes a rest i feel:cool2:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

1ManRiot said:


> Will be interesting to see how this goes for you.
> 
> Did you choose UKBBF or did it choose you?!


What's UKBBF? I chose ukbff before it chose me dude 

Not going back now, well don't really have a choice bt I'd already made my decision to not compete as a natural anyway


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> Regardless,time to let the lad get on with things and give the jibes a rest i feel:cool2:


Cheers para

Lol I hated competing at11st felt so small! When my medium tops became baggy was the day I didn't want to be natural anymore


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Ollie I need your address mate


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

OJay said:


> Cheers para
> 
> Lol I hated competing at11st felt so small! When my medium tops became baggy was the day I didn't want to be natural anymore


I know how you felt Ollie,i'm about 73kg,i hide my physique very well when clothed,however,it's an encouraging reaction/feeling when people discover whats underneath.

I work hard to look and feel good,and the demons can certainly get the better of you,however,personally,i've come to terms with them and i'm more than happy with where and what i am,hope you do to.

Best of luck mate.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

cheers

i wanna be much bigger, i want people to think errrrgh thats not right lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

todays session was back and rear delts

started with the aim of including full deadlifts into the workout but hammies still bleedin sore from sundays legs session to went over to rack pulls

wide chins

deads (tried)

rack pulls nice and heavy 3-5 rep sets

seated rows with rope attatchment

bent over row underhand grip

fst 7 on machine row

fst7 rear delt machine

was crazy pumped for once i loved it


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

went pretty hard on the chest session today knowing i need to get some sort of upper chest this off season it is one of my main focus'

not going too heavy but no slacking on intensity i find it hard mind muscle connection when going heavy in the upper chest

inc bb bench

in db press

inc flyes

cable xover 1 set max contraction hold for as long as possible

fst7 pec deck crazy pump in the chest which i have struggled for previously which is always great


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

thought id post the picture again lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

forgot to say, doing a review of all the flavours of BBW Whey protein here is the link

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/106775-bodybuilding-warehouse-whey-reviews.html


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Trained the ol pegs today and smashed it

Had my training partner at my new gym and he is going to join so going to have more hardcore sessions to come

Leg press

Squats

Walking lunges

Leg ext fst 7

Leg curls lying

Sldl with bb

Leg curls seated fst7


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Apparently looked green at one point and brought up a little of my shake lol but it's all worth it

Feeling numb now and got a migraine coming on hense why I always like smashing legs when I get to have the rest of the day off


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

trained arms today started with the focus on triceps with heavy compounds

close grip bench

ez bar skulls

reverse bar pushdowns

rope pushdowns fst-7

bicep curls

hammer curls fst-7

couple of rear delt machine sets

wanting to feel the cycle kick in now and wondering when should be upping calories, its a confusing world this assisted world


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

going to post my diet which i was following as a natty constructive critism is very much appreciated and wanted now going into assisted world

thanks


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

completed a great shoulder and traps workout today

my old training partner has moved back to norwich and this was our first session back, was a few people in the gym but they were all around the bicep boy corner lol

started in the shoulder press rack and military pressed, my strength has gone up since last week really smashed the mind muscle connection in the warm up sets and had a great pump in the working sets was well nice

moved onto upright rows very wide grip

lat raises

cable front raises

fst7 lat raise machine, was impressed with this machine first time i have used a lat raise machine and got a nice pump for the fst work


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

how do you warm up mate out of interest?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Warm u sets until feel ready and rotator cuff work

Legs I'll do a steady cycle get warmed up


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Today was all about building the back up

Went nice and heavy nearly blacked out on deads which is always a great feeling  lovely

Wide pulldowns

Deads

Bent over row under hand

Db rows

Fst 7 mahine rows

Then reverse flyes for a couple sets of rear delt trauma 

Loving training so much at the moment my mind muscle connection is at an all time high and get real good pumps


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

As I've posted on your other thread I thought I'd stick my nose in on your journal ojay. Will keep watch of this, I have a serious offseason planned after the ukbff southwest classic. So will be intrigueing to see as I weigh around the same as you, though I have done a few poorly structured cycles. But anyway, I have lived and learnt. Keep up the good work and make sure you stuff your face


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm stuffing I'm stuffing mate  ta

What class are you doing at the south west? What date is that?


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Juniors mate. Last year I can do it, so although I'm not the size Id like I might aswell. I've gOt a world champion keeping a close eye on me so through his advice should look good on stage this year. Won't do finals if I qualify, just thought I'd step on stage because it's last time I could. Afterwards it's all about the offseason. Stocked up on supplements and gear so everything is there where as befor my offseasons have all been half assed, can get upto fourteen stone and still have veins running through arms, but I stupidly dieted straight after a cycle so have basically lost everything I've gained. Cock up or what. But with a good diet and the positive feed back from everyone saying i have a good balanced physique with potential, Im positive about the coming years.

Twenty second of august mate.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

so what cycles have you done in past mate? whats planned to come?

good man with the show i wish i was doing more shows this year, its a total head f**k going from show shape to offseason as you can tell with all my questions about calories lol


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

First cycle was sust at 750 mg a week, for fourteen weeks and I dabbled with deca for six weeks in there aswell, then did a decent pct, gained around two stone, lost around ten pounds after pct. After that I did a quick six weeks cycle of tren and test prop so all fast acting, I did a mini diet so didn't gain massively. Then I was off gear for a while and went on nandrotest a test and deca blend was good gains got upto fourteen stone and did a dodgey pct ( hence why I said you need to follow a good pct) and lost abit then dieted for this show and lost far to much! So at the moment k just started tren to harden me up with proviron, and some prop just to tick over. So if I can help do ask


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

ive got the advice of a brit competitor for the cycles he definately knows his stuff

i just like as much info as possible when it comes to diet

what did you do with pct when it worked and when it was a rubbish pct?

ill make sure any questions ill ask

would you recommend putting tren into the cycle?


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Tren is kick ass and yes I would reccomend. Pct has to have hcg and nolva and clomid. That is a complete pct, i think I'm right in saying it's the only one that has been studied and proven to bring everything online. Buy yourself molecular nutrition anabolic. A great read and a good in sight


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

i have william llewellyns book anabolics thats a brill read

nolva is taken throughout from now

clomid and hcg throughout pct pretty sure nolva too


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

im starting tren as soon as it gets here, should be a good addition to the cycle i hope nice lean gains


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah that's the book.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

It's got some good info in there doesn't hold back, I've read his column for ages in MD but nt known really what he's talking about it's all clicking now though


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

had a 2nd arm session of the week tonight, just concentrated on pump

done the same arm exercises as the session on sunday but just no fst 7 sets, then done a calf attack which i got from one of my training partners mark claxton who won the overall bnbf wales show but its his secret just hurts lol

not going to traini arms twice every week just was a shock session


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Rest day today feeling pretty tight so just done a little stretching looking forward to legs in the morning. Back is real sore from the deads so nt sure how I will perform on the squatting nice high intensity but high reps I think but pre ex with extensions and pressing first

Feel like I could train every single day at the moment it's weird kind of feeling


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Crazy legs session today

Started pre exhausting with extensions and was wasted in th quad department after those

Moved onto squats didn't go heavy...well not that my muscles thought that went deep and got the great reps in there

Leg press 2sets each finished off with 50 quick pulses

Fst leg curls

Sldl

Ouch

I've been told to back off my pegs as they over power my upper body but I find it hard as I love punishing myself on those


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Absolute killer chest workout today my training partner has joined the new gym with me' and it was our first chest session smashing each other He is 2weeks from Kent classic and looking shredded going to do well I believe

Incline bench

Incline db press

Fst7 pec deck

Chest was so pumped after these I'm not sure how many sets we done but took about 40minutes then hit traps whilst he done biceps

Bb shrugs and reverse bb shrugs lovely jubbly


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I tried to go for two short workouts rather then shoulders and arms in a long workout together but didn't go too good

Shoulders was great in am, chilled on day off then went for arms and couldn't get any pump, arms looked pumped but just didn't feel it at all, called it quits and went and ate

Feeling so stuff and bloated come about 7pm now it's hard eating so mch food


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

OJay said:


> I tried to go for two short workouts rather then shoulders and arms in a long workout together but didn't go too good
> 
> Shoulders was great in am, chilled on day off then went for arms and couldn't get any pump, arms looked pumped but just didn't feel it at all, called it quits and went and ate
> 
> Feeling so stuff and bloated come about 7pm now it's hard eating so mch food


You don't need to be eating masses of food to be honest, just enough for a steady weight gain.

I find chewing gum, carbonated/iced water and tinned pineapple help keep my appetite working nicely.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Cheers Chris

Don't think I could chew more gum if it tried lol

I think may try the pineapple or at least some sort of digestive enzyme as I think may get chucked out the house if I stink any more! Upping gradually to try get to 3500 a day but clean cals it's hard


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Don't use clean calories mate. In the offseason the bulk of my food is clean but I'll have a cheat meal a day or snacks inbetween. It does no real harm to be honest.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

its the digestive problems also with all the calories, i stink the house out lol

i have bought some probiotic tablets from the natural health shop near me have to take 2 a day so hopefully this will help me digest protein better


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

OJay said:


> thought id post the picture again lol


WOW

What was you time frame on this....Amazing results!!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Those particular pics 4 years but I competed 2years ago I'll find a pic when I'm on my pc


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Legs session today had physio before as been getting very bad migraines for the past couple years and been getting worse since started desk job, put down to levator scapulae syndrome but they want tk do MRI and X-rays at the hospital. Been having constant chiro and physio but only temp cure need to ge to the bottom of it all.

Anyway

Legs was from what I remember

Extensions

Squats

Bbblunges

Leg press

Lying leg curls

Sldl with bb

Seated curls fst7

I shall be more than likely bringing my journal to the gym to start recording progress properly an weights next week watch this space


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Trained chest with my training partner who's two weeks from Kent today

Amazing session basketball top was getting stretched even though it's real baggy around chest usually due to the pump

Felt **** all day as had uncontrolled cheat last night eating anything and everything knowing I'll feel **** after but still putting it in don't know why but always the same with off season junk outs, hense why I prefer contest time when I have no cheat meals at all.

Db Inc presses

Db flyes

Machine presses

Fst pec deck

The shrugs with barbell to finish off the traps


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

whats an average days food look like mate?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

just writing out what an average day is like at the moment trying to workout where i am


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

this was my previous diet for natty

breakfast

100 mls orange juice + creatine and L-Glutamine

60g oats

8 eggs whites , no egg yolks, 50g

Pre-workout

½ orange , protein shake (30g myprotein + 200mls skimmed milk)

Post-workout

100 mls orange juice + creatine and L-Glutamine

10 mins later

protein shake (30g myprotein + 200mls skimmed milk)

Late morning

50g (cooked weight ) turkey in 2 slices wholemeal bread

1/2 orange + 1/3 tin tuna (50g drained weight)

lunch

150g (uncooked weight) of chicken (or equivalent)

150g (uncooked weight) potato (or equivalent)

100g broccoli or other veg

½ grapefruit

mid afternoon

50g (cooked weight) turkey in 2 slices wholemeal bread

1 apple + 1/3 tin tuna (50g drained weight)

Late Afternoon

protein shake (30g myprotein + 200mls skimmed milk)

evening meal

150g (uncooked weight) of chicken (or equivalent)

150g (uncooked weight) potato (or equivalent)

100g Cabbage or other veg

last meal just before last cardio session and bed

½ grapefruit, 1/3 tin of tuna. ZMA

here is my diet

P C F

Totals 2539 304 274 26

ratio 50 45 4


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

7 Egg Whites

1 Egg

60g Oats

Vit C

30g Whey

1 Banana

150g Wholemeal Bread

150g Turkey Breast

1/2 Orange

150g Sweet Potato

150g Beef

15g Veg

1/2 Grapefruit

1 tablespoon peanut butter

whey shake 30g

super pump gaspari

train

whey shake 30g

banana

9rice cakes

130g turkey breast

150g Sweet Potato

8Egg Whites

1 Egg

150g Veg

Whey Shake 30g

200ml Milk Skimmed

1 tablespoon peanut butter

this ia what im writing up now just looking at amounts


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

do you have your oats and egg whites mixed in together mate?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah pop them in together a lovely mush of delight

sometimes ill just add a bit of cabbage or mushroom to the egg whites and make an omelette

or cinnemon and make pancakes with the oats mixed


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

great mg: mg:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

just doesnt seem right being over 3000 calories im scared lol


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

It wouldn't be the cals that scare me it would be the other stuff. Hence why I stay natural, i couldnt handle the other side. I have nothing against people that do, but it confuses the hell out of me and I struggle to afford doing this sport naturally lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you have 9 rice cakes as a meal everyday?? no wounder ure bloated pal ure food choices i think could be better to allow you to eat more


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Turkey!? Eugh, get some red meat in there buddy.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I love rice cakes lol, only on workout days as post workout meal could swap for white potato.

Turkey is much nicer than the red meat I'm my eyes but I switch my proteins round but for the same calorific amounts in my evening and dinner meal

It may be like cod, haddock, salmon, beef, chicken but that was just a basic outline

What would you suggest post workout?

Switch more carbs to be around workout from other times of day?

I'm open to all feedback that has a reason 

As for the natural side Scott I agree with what you are saying, but it's a whole new world full of opportunities opened to me', a whole new learning curve which I look forward to exploring fully


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

white potato would be better in my opinion as i find i can eat alot of potato with little to no stomach bloat.

Also if struggling to get food down ditch the fread for rice/couscous etc. i find bread causes alot of people to bloat and fills them up alot


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Cheers hilly I will try this tomorrow I have cooked sweet potato instead of bread meal to take to work

Really feel the need to keep mixing things up as far as carb source and protein sources go, have you tried quinoa? Apparently it has a great effect of boosting igf-1 in the body


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Where can i find banana's with that much protein in?



Also - if you're struggling to get food in, what about higher fats?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Lol well spotted  I think I will be ok with this food now as long as stay prepared like I'm used too just switch around the sources as and when I feel to make sure get all nutrients I can


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

there we go little less protein in that 'nana now


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Decided today's shoulder session was going to blast the presses so done three types 

Bb military press seated

Db seated press

Machine press

Rear delt machine

Db lat raises

Front raise with cable

Fst on lat raise machine

Then some seated calf work with a crazy pump, couldn't put the weight up too mch on calf mahine as quads killing from Friday still lol so went hgher reps just as hard on the jntensityfront still though


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

nice journal....

(im no expert on this) but other people (more experienced ppl) have advised me to stick some extra virgin olive oil with my food as its quick and easy cals mate 100 cals per 100ml i think....just stick it on the veg or rice

i made the mistake of trying to stay too lean on a dbol course and didnt make the most of it, id rather do some extra cardio to get the fat off if i get a bit porky!

what do you think of the pre contest size on?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I would definitely recommend the size on, grape flavour is tasty too pretty impressed with the pumps that am getting in my workouts but could be the cycle or size on or super pump hard to nail down but def loving the training


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

forgot to say about my back workout this morning

crazy erector spinae pump from the deadlifts was nearly painful!

chins

wide pulldowns

deadlifts

seated row with rope

db row

fst7 pulldowns with rope

back is starting to thicken up a bit more now. liking the diet but struggling to get my food in at work dueto the bloody car insurance being so busy cant get time off the phone!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

do they leat you eat at your desk?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah but I have targets for availablilty and hold time so have to stay on top of these as I want pay rises 

I'll pop another shake in today see what difference that makes


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Had legs today with my training part er one week out from the Kent classic

Absolutely smashed it!

Strength is going up stacked the leg press for 8reps which I'd only previously done at my last gym and was a lot easier

Leg press

Front squat smith - find this very awkward, stability on free weight is crap and getting used to it as I go but love it still

Leg extension

Sldl with bb

Leg curl fst


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

nice work mate the smiths fronts really play my knees up


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

It's the front delts that hurt on me!, knees seemed ok


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

really struggling at the moment with all these calories

trained chest and was wasted last night to the point it felt like i was on a diet, spoke to my training partner and he said i NEEDED a cheat meal, nothing big but fatty and sugary e.t.c

i tried to have **** but all i had was salmon fillets and salad with fried mushrooms courgettes and peppers, dry fried with loads of ketchup on there then danone with 2 bananas and a spoonful of oats on top

2 hours later had a chicken breat apple and 2 protein shakes and spoonful peanut butter

feeling like i could pop still today right now and dont want to eat anything its horrible, feel like a balloon


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Me' and my training part er looking into getting offseason and prep help at the moment, few people looking at hoping to meet a few

If anyone has any ideas would be cool to chuck them my way if you have any experiences


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

hhhhmmm thats a hard one. Uk based - james L, pscarb, harold M, are the ones i can think of off the top of my head.

Non uk based i have beel looking at a guy called shelby sharnes. very clever guy and i have seen him transform alot of physiques lately.

To be honest off season is about increasing ure food, weight lifted in gym and smashing it. keep doing this and increasing it every week with some am cardio, green tea and the size will come


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Is the bloat normal for first cycle mate? I'm thinking could been the salmon or danone as not had them for months? One protein shake was with soy milk I haven't had that ages

Normally bloat goes down by next day if I junk out but I just feel crazy ballooned! I've had rennie deflatinenbut not helped, have to miss a meal again as can't stuff it in just had 7egg whites one egg and veg but had to force it down

I'll stop moaning lol bed time let's get the night sweats on


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i am sure their is a bug going around pal. rack has been bloated. i have been for a couple of weeks and 2 lads in gym have been. so far ive tried removing

protein powders

eggs

spices

sauces

oats

Still having issues. now i have added in digestive enzyme twice a day, actimel yogurt, fiber supp x 2 per day. see how we go lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I think I will go back to what I was doing before I started major bloat

So slightly lowered calories, no soy milk infect I'll take milk out which is in 3times a day with shakes at the moment which it was for my comp diet

Also got aloe Vera pure juice which is for clearing ya out so to speak lol so feel sorry for anyone near ms at worktoday!

We will speak with James on Sunday I think, don't think Paul likes me' from the stuff that happened before which is understandable


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

definatly to much milk no wounder ure bloated. I stay away completly from milk apart from a 100ml mixed with water with my breaky every now and again and i advise clients the same as well


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

i used to stay well away from bread and dairy until i got help from body synergy and lee williams last time i competed


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Been very slack on the journal obviously still been training as normal but been helping my training partner for his show tomorrow and mixed with major pc issues have been real busy

Growing now quite a bit and upped calories still but hating the contatNt feeling of being full I feel constantly bloated, got rennie deflation and some over trapped wind thing which help slightly

Also purchased a good multi vit with timed release and digestive enzymes from h n b also aloe Vera juice for "clearing me'" shall We say


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

how many body parts are you using the FST-7 with?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Doing it on most sessions now tbh except quads but doings hams

No calf fst

Love the pumped feeling that comes with it all the time it's great

Hating feeling full all the time still, experimenting with lower volume foods just to get the calories in but it's hard work! I love eating and all the meals just hate walking around with gut hanging out! Lol

Off to temple gym today should be a good trip


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

this should be top of the list mate, post up a photo of befor you started your cycle ( a recent one ) and then post up one of now, be inetresting to see the results mate.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

ill post up atthe end mate, not liking the fat that has been put on everyone says i should be eating like 3500+ cals but im eating lower and fat seems to be going on, along with muscle still! guys at temple noticed put on loads of shoulder mass and arm mass on which is good as v taper getting better now


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

could be water weight mate. bear that in mind.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

true but water weight...blurring my fat abs :'( lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

arms still vascular and calves when stretching thouh


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

my arms are vascular but i dont have any abbs. and i gained several stone in three weeks, that isnt fat lol! so id imagine a proportion of what you experiencing has to be water weight.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

still not nice though lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

hes the best example for you. when you go to bodybuilding shows how many people do you see walking round ripped to the bone in the audience?????

you dont most are not fat but a little watery/fluffy because they are gaining.

if you want to gain 2/3lb a year then so be it keep ure great abs and walk round in very very lean condition.

me im going for another 10lb minimum gain this year so i will be getting a lil watery and a lil fluffy. will i be getting fat - dam no bf will be staying under 15% last year it stayed under 12 but im experimenting to see if letting it go a lil higher and eating more = more muscle.

as it happens im just starting cycle and only 4lb off my all time heaviest allready LMAO


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

nice, cheers for the advice

im worried about gyno at the moment always had a small lump under nipple from fatty teen days, went to docs before about it and they said it wasnt gyno, didnt really show when i competed previously but its a bit bigger and a little sensitive now which is annoying

running arim e3d and nolva everyday


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

what meds are u using and what doses.

also what brand is the arimidex?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

cant remember the arim brand will check tomorrow as left box round mates

bio chem equipoise and test enanthate iranian one, 250mg every 4days, eq is every 4 days also but only done 2 shots of that same amounts as test in the syringe. switched from tren which was bio chem enanthate same dose as enan, was advised by a great respected guy to do that even though was halfway through the cycle, drop tren and goto eq


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

only just added arim also since last week when i dropped the tren and went with eq literally had 2nd shot of eq last night


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

drop tren and go to eq is strange i would have done it other way round however that means no diff.

let me know how arimidex goes but if you have gyno i would go with 1 tab ev day to start with to get rid


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

im getting more tomorrow and have just got bonus so will be able to get it and use everyday until end of cycle


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

cheers, i was going to keep it all the same but guy knows his stuff and has a proven record in brit bodybuilding so i just checked, double checked and triplechecked and he said to do it

dammn those night sweats are killer on tren horrible!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

It's bio arim too


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Got put through a great back workout at temple this morning!

High machine rows

Low machine rows

Bent over rows

Deadlifts

Hypers

BCk was pumped in a crazy way have t felt for ages loved it really focused love going to temple to train


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Wouldn't worry about staying lean if I were you unless you want to look the same year in year out.

Eat big, get big.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Wouldn't worry about staying lean if I were you unless you want to look the same year in year out.
> 
> Eat big, get big.


quoted for truth


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree, got a nice rump steak tonight  mmmm


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Need to get some in myself. Can't beat it pre-bed


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Wasn't planned but in the tesco near temple it was all reduced ....always a good find


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

just add a nice jacket pot or sweet pot with it and veg and jobs a good un.

im getting chicken tikka pieces from the indian guna eat the full lot with some sweet pot wedges


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Only thing is I really fancy bread/toast with it! Lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice! I've had sweet pot twice today already

Could do sweet pot mash with nice grilled veg


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

OJay said:


> Only thing is I really fancy bread/toast with it! Lol


 :confused1: Then have it.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm gonna


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yup get some wholemeal bread or pittas or wraps smashed into you. u are trying to grow right


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Trying....... Tell ya what I'm def gonna grow a decent back after today's session!

Might go get some wholemeal pittas u got that into my head


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Nipple back annoying again today

Guys who helping me' say nothing toworry about that it is a sign gear is working, got Arim to take one everyday to see if brings it down previously was every 3rd dY, N was wondering should I double nolva from 10 to 20mg a day?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Why don't you listen to the guy who is helping you then? He says nothing to worry about, you take arim and nolva? :lol:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

on his advice

im just paranoid, its like a big ass pea in there! and pretty tender

only added arim thursday week ago every three days, upped to every day as of yesterday, nolva was everyday from 2 weeks on cycle


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

did u have someone training u at temple, i fancied a visit?

ps i put chilli mince in warm pittas it lovely or put some chill on a slice of toast v nice....i just avoid carbs before bwd.....might change that if i done start growing enough on this first cycle.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I loved that steak in them last night 

I don't think when you have carbs will matter, your body is recovering building muscle when you are asleep


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

you have signs of early gyno and someone who "knows" his stuff is saying nothing to worry about? bit shocking?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

thats what i thought mate, i dont want to get it to the point of no return its frustrating

i think they believe its me being paranoid coming from natty to first cycle


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

what are your experiences in the matter mate?

adex and nolva?


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

i have never had any gyno what so ever pal. from what i know id say start with nolva, then if it doesnt work a much harsher method id imagine should be employed. but to say thats a sign its working is clearly stupid! and you should take something. you dont want a massive b1tch tit now do you buddy


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

ive had nolva since week 2 10mg a day

started arimidex every third day a week ago, now upped to every day 0.5 dosage

wondered if should up the nolva to 10mg morn 10 mg night?


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

think the half life is fairly long with nolva? so just the double dose in one go would be sufficient id imagine. google it mate. but you only split doses really if the half life is short.

but ive always been advised if i ever got gyno to have a whole tab of nolva. which off the top of my head i dont know the full dose. but if i were you id seek advice from someone else for your cycle from now on, the person youve been asking doesnt seem to know much? at a guess anyway buddy


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

im not sure its that they dont know much, i think its they just believe im being paranoid about it all


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

better to be safe than sorry buddy


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

yep, hense why looking for advice on here cheers dude


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

right if gyno is from test,dbol etc then i would up nolva to 60mg a day until its gone then taper dose down to 10mg per day.

if its from deca/tren then i would start hitting arimidex or letro at 1 tab per day until gone then taper down.

with ure little dosages all ure doing is preventing it geting worse not actually forcing it away


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

i switched the tren 2 weeks back to equipoise thats what noticed it, i would say obv tren still in there

cheers


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

The 60mg nolva would you suggest it all at once


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh mate, how often are you switching ure drugs. just nolva wont help with tren gyno it will make worse


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

What was the reasoning behind the switch to Eq from Tren? I know you were told to do it, but why?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

i wasnt going to switch at all just when i went to gym they suggested i was on the incorrect cycle and they were the expert

im well confused now 

gyno seemed to be ok, but was using tren enanthate, which is still in there due to the night sweats i know its there.

will not be using any more tren for the rest of the cycle, 4weeks left test enanthate and equipoise


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Experts?

What was the reason for the switch?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

because i went with them halfway through cycle, i had only been on tren for 2weeks and they advised tren is a hardener and i was complaining about cardio and asthma levels. they said i shouldve been on eq from start


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

i think you should of just run the tren first cycle and your getting loads of compounds in there. just seems dosey to be honest buddy. rekon you should enquire on here from now on. no offence to your friend but it seems some on here are much more clued up. specially about your early gyno signs.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

i know what you mean

i have 4weeks of cycle left, if i go back to tren instead of eq it will just confuse the body again wont it? would it not just be safer to leave the eq and test enan in there?


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

just keep doing what your doing for now. but next timke mate plan it and stick to it. unless you get bad reactiong or not gaining whats the point in changing. now youve slammed three types of gear in you for your first cycle. just seems stupid and over the top in my opinion.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

i know what you mean and i checked, double checked and triple checked, i was cool with staying on, should go with instinct sometimes


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

tren and test is a great mix youll gain and yes harden up alittle but that doesnt make it a wrong cycle. so in future pal your first port of call should be here.

how are you finding everything? i will be using eq for the first time tomorrow. and dbol lol. jesus ive jumped in with some heavy compounds befor using the lighter ones first pmsl!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

i dont wanna come off i love it lol but will def be giving body recovery time before next cycle

tren sweats are so annoying have to change bed sheets every couple days!


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

good luck mate


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Been given advice to switch to test prop for final few weeks as believe it's the test enan long acting making me' sore. Any ideas?


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Test is test! The esters aren't changing the chemical! I wouldn't bother switching


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Is this guy your source by any chance mate? Cuz they seem to want you spend needless amounts of money


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Not for this mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sore as in what way?

i like to switch to prop for the last 3/4 weeks of a cycle and taper the dose down. this means i can start pct the day after i stop the test p.

this is the only reason to switch tho


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

seems to be slowly going down now, dont wanna speak too soon though


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

i cant see why a longer ester will make me sorer

it could be due to it having longer in the system in order to aromatise and convert to eastrogen maybe?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

what do you mean by sorer??? as in the injection or ure gyno?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Tren's nasty sh*t for me, I had a nasty case of high blood pressure and anxiety earlier in the year and traced it down to tren sides. Not touching that stuff again! Ewww.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

loving that zack kahn avatar mate 

tren sides seem to be going down now obv as it goes out of the system


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Only read the last 2 pages but can't believe you're talking about tren, eq, prop etc during your first cycle. I haven't read through everything but seems like you're massively overcomplicating things


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

life is complicated 

my legs are so sore this morning! smashed them with an old client last night saved squats for saturdays leg session with my normal training partner but nearly blacked out on the 50rep leg press sets!

leg extensions done 100 rep sets

leg press 50 rep working sets 2 of

leg curl 25 rep working sets 2 of

sldl low vol heavy sets 3 of


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

in reality yes shouldve done test only but its happened now cant change the past so have to deal with it from now


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Do you find all this high rep work effective?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

only if rotated, not every week but its really good for getting that different feeling in the pump in the muscle

really pumps nutrient rich blood into the muscles and hopefully the result is growth! dont do high reps every week i rotate heavy and use fst on weak parts too


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

im thinking maybe cut it short, run pct i have nolva arim clomid and hcg at hand


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

hilly said:


> what do you mean by sorer??? as in the injection or ure gyno?


Gyno. Shots aren't really sore


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

OJay said:


> im thinking maybe cut it short, run pct i have nolva arim clomid and hcg at hand


Why? :confused1:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Just a thought if this ****ty gyno is a pain


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

had apretty good back session last night

close grip pulldowns hit right in the middle of the back

tbar rows for the middle again and then rack pulls, got a few extra sets in and went nice and heavy loved it, my fave bodypart to work

then some close grip bench and rope pushdowns for triceps

feeling nice and strong at the moment


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

You ever do deadlifts?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah theyre my favourite exercise, these are really partial deads to just below knee

but i done legs monday night and wanted to take hams out of the equation ad they were a bit sore still


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

very good shoulders session last night

cant remember what actually done just know it started with db press, was feeling pretty weak, shouldntve trained due to cold but shoulders have slight doms today which is always nice as never get them there

arim seems to be hitting the flare up 1 a day at moment so believe it mayve been from the tren


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

oh my god todays leg session was brutal

but i cant remember what i done apart from have the pee taken out of me by the girls working at the gym for how rough i looked afterwards!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Do you not record your sessions? How can you tell if you have progressed over the months?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

i know i got 13 reps from 2 and 1/2 plates squatting

i know what my main lifts are and what ive got in those so thats how i see if i am progressing, my strength changes week in week out

when i db pressed shoulders i only done 30ks but had better session than the week before when i pressed 40s and felt stronger


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

ive previously recorded my workouts and i will be recording them more than likely again after the british finals when me and my training partner start to implement more of the yt3 training style


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Strengthwent up again today on chest

Still a weakling but Inc pressed 40 for 9 then 42 for 6 , never pressed 42s before just had that mental block over the 40 limit ...usually only get about 4-5sloppy on the 40s but chuffed it's going up

Hopefully I can keep the strength between cycles


----------

